# FIREFOX Qu'en pensent les MacGéens ?



## Alex666 (6 Juin 2008)

Pour avoir une opinion partagée et constructive sur le sujet épineux des navigateurs internet, il pourrait être intéressant de partir de la même base de travail, Safari vous l'avez forcément, mais quid de Firefox ?
Ce navigateur alternatif et gratuit n'a plus rien à envier (sur le papier) à ses illustres homologues ? 
Nous pourrions partir ensemble de la Version 3 qui va sortir prochainement et donner nos impressions ici. Cela n'empêche pas de commencer à donner votre avis sur la version 2 actuelle, les changements apportés n'en seront que plus flagrant.(si changements il y a)

Pour sa version 3 la fondation Mozilla veut faire un record de téléchargement sur un jour, il serait utile pour ceux et celles qui n'ont jamais testé ce navigateur de profiter de ce jour pour faire deux bonnes actions, l'une étant de participer au record et donc et d'avoir une occasion de mettre Internet explorer au placard  et l'autre étant de donner vos 1ere impressions sur cette nouvelle version du butineur libre, c'est valable bien sur pour les utilisateurs actuel.

Allez vous inscrire sur le site, une version française existe, c'est très simple.
http://www.spreadfirefox.com/fr/worldrecord


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Juin 2008)

Il y a quelques années, je n'utilisait que Firefox, j'étais sous PC 
Maintenant je n'utilise que Safari :love::love: mais j'ai mon firefox installé  et prêt à l'emploi !
Je l'utilise de temps en temps quand un site est récalcitrant sous Safari 

Sinon IE...... connais pas


----------



## boddy (6 Juin 2008)

C'est fait, je suis inscrite.
J'utilise Firefox depuis longtemps déjà, je n'ai jamais eu de problème


----------



## DeepDark (6 Juin 2008)

Firefox, je ne l'utilise pratiquement jamais sauf pour certains sites de l'uni...
Depuis que je suis sous Mac (c'est à dire seulement quelques mois), Safari est mon fidèle compagnon. Avant c'était Firefox à fond, pour éviter au pire : IE 

A part ça, je me suis quand même inscrit pour le record du monde... pour le fun


----------



## Meitek (6 Juin 2008)

Moi aussi je suis actuellement sur Firefox et donc bien evidement je me suis inscrit sur le site pour le record. cela fait déjà bien longtemps que IE est sorti de mon vocabulaire !!


----------



## Simbouesse (6 Juin 2008)

FireFox est installé et prêt à l'emploi, mais j'utilise Safari 99% du temps car sur ma machine, il est plus rapide, plus fluide que le petit renard!
Cela dit, je préfère largement FireFox à IE et c'est d'ailleurs lui que j'utilise lorsque je lance Parallels Desktop!


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Juin 2008)

Depuis l'installation de Firefox 3 (bêta et RC), je n'utilise plus Safari. Il est réactif, a une bien meilleure intégration avec le système, en somme, il a tout pour me plaire.


----------



## Alex666 (6 Juin 2008)

En effet la version 3 même bêta va bcp mieux que la 2, en fait je n'utilise que très peu safari qui ceci dit reste un très bon navigateur mais j'ai encore trop de problèmes avec certains site soit mal écrit soit incompatible au niveau java ou  autres trucslangages?... 
Safari me sert sur macgé car il fait le refresh sur le minichat et pas firefox mais je préfère l'environnement de firefox sa réactivité et sa rapidité actuelle qui n'a plus rien a voir avec ses début sur le mac, pour le reste IE ne fait plus parti de mon langage depuis bien longtemps même sous pc et je n'irais pas voir du coté d'IE8


----------



## itako (6 Juin 2008)

Effectivement firefox est moins fluide chez moi, il rame par moment, j'utilise donc safari ET parfois firefox, on pourrai dire que les deux font la paire.


----------



## Dead head (7 Juin 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Depuis l'installation de Firefox 3 (bêta et RC), je n'utilise plus Safari. Il est réactif, a une bien meilleure intégration avec le système, en somme, il a tout pour me plaire.



Bonjour.

Qu'entends-tu par Firefox 3 « a une bien meilleure intégration avec le système » ? Il serait tout de même étonnant que cette intégration soit meilleure que celle de Safari. Peut-être veux-tu dire « meilleure que Firefox 2 ». Cela mériterait d'être précisé.


----------



## miaou (7 Juin 2008)

j'utilise Safari en priorité  mais aussi firefox ,pour certains sites.  j'ai toujours la version 2.
je n'aime pas beaucoup les version beta . ( à tort sans doute  ) j'attendrai donc encore un peu pour la 3
Pourquoi certains d'entre-vous parlent encore de IE? ça fait très  longtemps qu'il n'a pas de mise à jour et qu'il  y en aura sans doute jamais plus.  
je croyais   que les MacUsers l'avaient  oublié non ?


----------



## Museforever (7 Juin 2008)

Je me suis mit à Safari en ayant eu mon Mac. Après je suis retourné sous Firefox pour ses extensions (j'utilisais la version 3) mais il est vraiment trop lent. Et le défilement au trackpad n'est pas agréable. De plus, certains sites s'affichaient mal alors qu'ils s'affichent bien sous Safari.

Je préfère Safari car il est plus rapide, plus léger et pour moi les sites s'affichent mieux avec. Mais il est clair que Firefox possède de nombreux atouts, surtout au niveau des extension.

Chacun ses goûts.


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Juin 2008)

Dead head a dit:


> Bonjour.
> 
> Qu'entends-tu par Firefox 3 « a une bien meilleure intégration avec le système » ? Il serait tout de même étonnant que cette intégration soit meilleure que celle de Safari. Peut-être veux-tu dire « meilleure que Firefox 2 ». Cela mériterait d'être précisé.



Vis-à-vis de Firefox 2 bien entendu.  

Ceci dit, face à Safari il n'a pas à rougir je trouve.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2008)

Safari me satisfaisant pleinement, je ne vois pas l'utilité de m'encombrer avec FireFox. Mais j'ai tout de même installer Camino, pour cause d'imcompatibilité de Safari avec le site des impôts, mais je ne men sers que pour ma déclaration.
Je reconnais les qualités de FireFox puisque je l'utilise sur le PC des parents, mais sur mon Mac, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de l'installer. Je précises que je l'ai installé et testé, mais comme il ne m'apportait rien de plus que Safari, je l'ai désinstallé.


----------



## twinworld (7 Juin 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Ceci dit, face à Safari il n'a pas à rougir je trouve.


ben non... je trouve même que c'est plutôt le contraire. Firefox gère mieux que Safari les sites que je visite régulièrement. 

Je me suis pas inscrit parce que j'ai peur d'oublier et de pas télécharger le jour dit. Mais j'installerai la nouvelle version finalisée.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (7 Juin 2008)

Firefox est mon navigateur par défaut, ça me force à l'utiliser pour checker mes mails etc...
Mais j'utilise Safari 99% du temps pour naviguer, moins lourd, plus fluide. Mais je laisse Firefox en  navigateur par défaut... mais je déteste.  Peut être que la 3.0 sera plus réactive.


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Juin 2008)

Pas peut-être, il est plus réactif.


----------



## divoli (7 Juin 2008)

J'ai adopté Firefox depuis trois ans et demi. J'ai essayé d'autres navigateurs, mais de mon point de vue, aucun n'est arrivé à me satisfaire autant que Firefox.

On arrive à gérer tout ce qui se passe sur le net, en piochant dans la multitude d'extensions proposée. On en arrive à élaborer "son" Firefox, ce qu'aucun navigateur ne permet réellement.

Et en plus, on peut changer son apparence, grâce à des thèmes sympas.

Certes, je garde Safari, qui reste d'ailleurs un bon navigateur. Mais je n'aime pas trop le fait qu'il n'évolue réellement qu'au fil des versions majeures de l'OS (chaque version de Safari étant liée à une version de l'OS, c'est une contrepartie de sa meilleure "intégration", la version 3 faisant exception)...

Pour le moment, j'ai encore Firefox 2. Je verrais Firefox 3 quand il sortira en version finale...


----------



## kitetrip (7 Juin 2008)

J'ai toujours trouvé FireFox trop lourd, surtout pour mon petit G4... Et les versions aux fils des ans ajoutant fonctions ça et là n'ont fait d'alourdir le problème


----------



## doudou83 (7 Juin 2008)

Moi, j'utilise 50/50 firefox et safari . les 2 fonctionnent très bien . a noter effectivement que safari est peut être plus réactif mais bon , c'est pour dire   j'ai , moi aussi un G4 800 et ça tourne bien !


----------



## schwebb (10 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

J'utilise à 99% Safari. :love:

Pour le dernier 1%, j'utilise Firefox, quand un je tombe sur un site qui renonce à se rendre compatible avec le petit (mais en constante augmentation) pourcentage d'utilisateurs de Safari. 

Firefox est bien, il n'y a rien de grave à lui reprocher, mais je le trouve lourd, et lent à se lancer. Je n'aime pas son design (je lui ai d'ailleurs récemment offert un skin Safari-like).

A mon goût, Safari est rapide, élégant, sobre, efficace; Firefox est un peu lent, lourdeau, pas très Mac friendly, pas très sobre. 

J'ajoute qu'actuellement, Safari est de loin le navigateur le plus rapide, et le plus compatible.

IE, c'est quoi?


----------



## Alex666 (10 Juin 2008)

quel version de firefox utilises-tu?


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Juin 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> quel version de firefox utilises-tu?


Camino


----------



## boodou (10 Juin 2008)

Firefox only, version 3.
Ce que j'aime, dès l'ouverture j'ai 5 onglets avec les 5 sites que je consulte le plus et non pas une seule page d'accueil


----------



## Macounette (10 Juin 2008)

Safari la plupart du temps, Firefox de temps en temps (je dirais dans une proportion 60%/40%). J'utilise toujours Firefox 2 et quelques.

Ce que j'aime chez Firefox : Adblock :love: in-dis-pen-sable pour surfer tranquille. J'ai certes installé la version Adblock pour Safari mais c'est loin d'être aussi performant. Puis il y a quelques autres extensions sympas, comme PicLens et Greasemonkey par exemple, super pratique pour Flickr.


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Juin 2008)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Camino




Au jugé :

Safari 3.1.1 c'est 85 à 90 % du temps sur internet.

Camino 1.6.1 pour 10 % de ma navigation au grand maximum.

Demeter 1.0.9 de temps en temps ou pour des taches spécifiques.

Firefox ? Il dort dans mon dossier Applications. Il ne sort que pour les mises à jour.
Opera ? Il est passé par la corbeille et n'en est plus revenu. 

Shiira ? Restons sérieux, voulez-vous ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2008)

j'ai la version 3.0 de Firefox. 
(récent update de la v.3.04 Gran Paradiso à Firefox 3.0)


----------



## psykopat (12 Juin 2008)

J'utilise Firefox depuis des années (indispensable sous Windows) et je continue de l'utiliser principalement pour ses plugins auxquels je me suis attaché et qui me sont devenu indispensable.

En terme de performance je constate pas de grosse différence entre Safari & Firefox...


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Juin 2008)

D'autant plus depuis la version 3, qui d'ailleurs devrait arrivée en version finale le 17 Juin, c'est à dire Mardi.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> J'ai toujours trouvé FireFox trop lourd, surtout pour mon petit G4... Et les versions aux fils des ans ajoutant fonctions ça et là n'ont fait d'alourdir le problème



il serait peut etre temps de passer au mac intel non 

moi aussi je trouvais que firefox ramait un peu sur mon 386 sx 25


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juin 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> D'autant plus depuis la version 3, qui d'ailleurs devrait arrivée en version finale le 17 Juin, c'est à dire Mardi.


J'peux pas : l'mardi, j'ai piscine.


----------



## claud (12 Juin 2008)

Ne m'insultez pas svp mais via Boot Camp j'ai installé Vista il y a quelques jours (fort bien) et je
découvre Opera 9.5 qui me semble TTB.

Mais sur Leopard je suis presqu'exclusivement sur Firefox que je juge un compromis exceptionnel.

Parfois Safari mais rarement.


----------



## Alex666 (12 Juin 2008)

il semblerait que les gens connaissant ou venant de Windows vont + vers FF que Safari une fois passé sur mac, surement grâce aux outils et là la personnalisation du soft


----------



## divoli (12 Juin 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> il semblerait que les gens connaissant ou venant de Windows vont + vers FF que Safari une fois passé sur mac, surement grâce aux outils et là la personnalisation du soft



Oui, probablement parce que Firefox se retrouve à l'identique sur les trois plateformes (Win, OS X, Linux), et que l'on peut le personnaliser exactement de la même façon. Les gens retrouvent plus facilement leur marque.

Certes, Safari existe aussi sur PC, mais de manière plus récente et plus "confidentielle", je dirais.


----------



## Alex666 (12 Juin 2008)

ma version safari PC N°1 était vraiment nulle je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est de la derniere mouture mais bon ce n'est pas vraiment le sujet (vivement mardi


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2008)

Firefox : Rapide, stable, sécurisé, des fonctions à ajouter en pagaille, libre et sans pub. Pour moi le top du top depuis la version 3.


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Juin 2008)

Depuis la version 3.1 c'est vraiment stable (et quelle rapidité !!! )


----------



## iluro_64 (13 Juin 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> Pour avoir une opinion partagée et constructive sur le sujet épineux des navigateurs internet, il pourrait être intéressant de partir de la même base de travail, Safari vous l'avez forcément, mais quid de Firefox ?
> 
> Pour sa version 3 la fondation Mozilla veut faire un record de téléchargement sur un jour, il serait utile pour ceux et celles qui n'ont jamais testé ce navigateur de profiter de ce jour pour faire deux bonnes actions, l'une étant de participer au record et donc et d'avoir une occasion de mettre Internet explorer au placard  et l'autre étant de donner vos 1ere impressions sur cette nouvelle version du butineur libre, c'est valable bien sur pour les utilisateurs actuel.
> 
> ...



J'utilise Safari la plupart du temps.

Je suis de près toutes les mises à jours de Firefox 3 que je ne manque pas de télécharger à chaque nouvelle évolution. Ainsi, en ce moment même je rédige cette réponse sous F3-RC3.

D'une façon générale, je trouve Safari plus réactif que Firefox (y compris F3-RC3). Par là j'entends que le temps de "latence" entre le moment où et je lance une URL, le retour est plus court sous Safari que sous Firefox.

J'utilise Firefox lorsque les sites consultés ne fonctionnent pas correctement avec Safari. C'est le cas, par exemple avec Orange (dont je suis client Internet).

J'ai quelques "petits" reproches à faire Firefox 3. Par exemple, ll m'a fallu un moment avant avant de récupérer l'intégralité des "marque-pages" établis avec Safari. La commande Fichier > Importer qui présente une fenêtre comportant Safari "oublie" des signets ! Pour y arriver, il a fallu que je les exporte de Safari dans un fichier (Bookmarks.html), et que j'importe (après bien des recherches) par la fenêtre de gestion Marque-pages > Icône à droite > Flèche > Importer HTML. J'ai eu l'impression de me retrouver dans une des charades à tiroir de MS Office.
De la même façon, la fenêtre de rédaction de ce message n'est pas redimensionnable ici, alors qu'elle l'est dans Safari. En bref, l'ergonomie d'Apple reste supérieure.

Quant à la performance  brute de l'un ou de l'autre, c'est un peu débattre sur le sexe des anges. Si j'en crois ce que j'ai lu il y a peu, Safari 4 va reléguer tous les "fouineurs" loin derrière !!!

Bien entendu, je me suis inscrit pour le record.
J'apprécie, en tous cas, le "look" Apple. Ainsi on n'est pas dépaysé.


----------



## divoli (13 Juin 2008)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Si j'en crois ce que j'ai lu il y a peu, Safari 4 va reléguer tous les "fouineurs" loin derrière !!!



Firefox 3.1 va également sortir dans quelques mois, puis Firefox 4. Même chose pour les autres navigateurs. A ce petit jeux là, on pourrait dire que chacun relègue son concurrent, pour également se faire reléguer lui-même.

Je préfère dire qu'il s'agit d'une émulation, une concurrence effrénée qui permet finalement à chaque navigateur de s'améliorer...


----------



## marcelpahud (13 Juin 2008)

Pour ma part, j'ai essayé un peut tous les navigateurs dispos sur mac (Safari, Webkit, Shiira, Opera, Camino et ses Nightly Builds, etc.) et après avoir utilisé pas mal Safari à "l'époque" de Firefox 2, j'utilise FF3 depuis la RC1 et c'est vraiment le navigateur qui répond le mieux à mes habitudes et mes besoins de "surfeur"...

Ce que je reproche à Safari : incompatibilité avec certains sites et ouverture des liens externes dans une nouvelle fenête (oui, même si on peut appuyer sur cmd en même temps ou utiliser un plugin qui ne marche pas vraiment bien lorsqu'apparaissent des pubs débiles dans des popups...), sinon pour le reste il est très bien


----------



## rizoto (13 Juin 2008)

Je viens d'installer la dernière RC de Firexfox 3. Jee trouve qu'il y a une grosse amélioration. C'est moins lourd et plus rapide, bien intégré (plus à Leopard qu'à Tiger mais bon, on va pas chipoter). 

Associé aux plug-in qui vont bien (Flashblock et Adblock). Firefox va faire de l'ombre à Safari, en tout cas chez moi  ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Juin 2008)

Je viens de l'installer aussi. Il est effectivement nettement plus rapide. Mais je n'aime la barre d'adresse et celle des signets, beaucoup trop grosses. Je préfère celles de Safari, plus fines.

Et attention ! Fire FTP 0.97 n'est pas compatible. Vivement une mise à jour de ce plug-in.


----------



## darkbeno (14 Juin 2008)

J'utilise Firefox en navigateur principal depuis quelques mois, avant c'était Safari. J'ai maintenant Firefox en navigateur par défaut, car je le trouve supérieur à Safari sur plusieurs points :

- les modules complémentaires, qui permettent de réellement personnaliser le navigateur. J'ai installé par exemple le module "no script" et c'est vraiment génial.

- la barre google pour les recherches directe via la fenêtre du navigateur peut se transformer en barre de recherche ebay, wikipedia ou bien d'autres... (très pratique)

- les favoris sont mieux gérés. Par exemple on peut entrer une description du fav sous Firefox, alors que sous Safari on ne peut avoir que le nom et l'adresse. C'est pratique lorsqu'on a une grosse banque de favoris, ça aide à s'y retrouver...

et d'autres petits détails qui font selon moi de Firefox le meilleur navigateur.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2008)

Perso, avec Firefox 3, le truc qui devient vite indispensable une fois qu'on l'a essayé c'est l'_awesome bar._ Mais comment on faisait avant? :rateau:

[youtube]yFrZL2bnrRc[/youtube]

youtube &#8212; billet


----------



## Alex666 (14 Juin 2008)

tu as raison, je pense que c'est une des avancées majeure de la nouvelle version, spotlight intégré à ton navigateur comment ne pas y avoir pensé plus tôt  

tout simplement Génial


----------



## divoli (14 Juin 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Perso, avec Firefox 3, le truc qui devient vite indispensable une fois qu'on l'a essayé c'est l'_awesome bar._ Mais comment on faisait avant? :rateau:
> 
> 
> http://standblog.org/blog/post/2008/06/12/La-barre-geniale-en-video



Ca promet d'être sur le terme un beau bordel, oui.


----------



## guillaumeb (14 Juin 2008)

A moins que quelqu'un ne connaisse comment changer cette barre d'addresse immonde de Firefox 3 alors peut-etre...absolument auncun interet de rajouter les titres des sites en plus de leur URL 

Pour moins c'est webkit dans l'interface Safari


----------



## Alex666 (14 Juin 2008)

la barre d'adresse est normale

Le + (en haut a gauche) de la fenêtre de safari ne sert a presque rien juste un pauvre redimensionnement mal fait avec retour au plein écran impossible... alors que FF tu fais ce que tu veux

awesome bar c'est awesome


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ca promet d'être sur le terme un beau bordel, oui.



Ben non pourquoi?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2008)

guillaumeb a dit:


> A moins que quelqu'un ne connaisse comment changer cette barre d'addresse immonde de Firefox 3 alors peut-etre...



Si tu n'aimes pas l'interface, tu peux changer le thème par un qui fait ressembler Firefox à Safari.



> absolument auncun interet de rajouter les titres des sites en plus de leur URL


Toutes les urls ne sont pas descriptives comme la plupart des sites modernes actuellement. On peut trouver des urls du type :


```
http://exemple.com/article.php?id=235
```

Comment peux-tu savoir de quoi l'article parle avec une url pareille? Non, c'est très pratique&#8230; 




guillaumeb a dit:


> Pour moins c'est webkit dans l'interface Safari



Bon. Chacun son truc.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2008)

La liste des nouveautés en français


----------



## Alex666 (17 Juin 2008)

et voila je post depuis FF v3.0
pour l'instant c'est très stable, un régal hyper rapide, fluide, de la bombe bébé 

et la barre génial , ben c'est génial !


----------



## Php21 (18 Juin 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Au jugé :
> 
> Safari 3.1.1 c'est 85 à 90 % du temps sur internet.
> 
> ...



Exactement comme moi.
J'avais même installé I-Cab, mais à l'ouverture je l'ai balancé aussi à la corbeille.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2008)

Power User's Guide to Firefox 3


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Juin 2008)

Firefox 3 téléchargé plus de 6 millions de fois depuis hier 19h : 
http://downloadcounter.sj.mozilla.com/
Il commence ben sa carriere!


----------



## divoli (18 Juin 2008)

Il continue bien sa carrière, on va dire.

Une belle mouture, assurément.


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Juin 2008)

Petit bilan après l'installation de la version finale (j'avais fait place nette avant).

1) Lors de l'importation des signets il m'a ignoré deux dossiers assez chargés...
2) Lors d'une recherche sur Google le champ de recherche a disparu.
3) Lors d'une visite sur un site (celui-ci) il a planté bizarrement (en gros une page grise et impossibilité d'utiliser les signets ou d'effacer les cookies).

Des trucs que je n'avais pas rencontré auparavant...

Pour le reste, j'en suis très satisfait.


----------



## boddy (18 Juin 2008)

Un peu trop jeune sans doute, les Thèmes sont très peu nombreux à être compatibles :hein:


----------



## wip (18 Juin 2008)

Je suis sur Firefox depuis 1 an, et que ce soit sur PC ou Mac, la dernière mouture me plait pleinement .


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> 1) Lors de l'importation des signets il m'a ignoré deux dossiers assez chargés...



Je n'ai pas eu besoin d'importer des signets, il a repris ceux de la version 2 sans rien demander.


----------



## divoli (18 Juin 2008)

boddy a dit:


> Un peu trop jeune sans doute, les Thèmes sont très peu nombreux à être compatibles :hein:



Certains ne seront plus compatibles, d'autres apparaissent, et d'autres sont sur le point d'être mis à jour (dont celui que j'utilise habituellement)...


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Juin 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Je n'ai pas eu besoin d'importer des signets, il a repris ceux de la version 2 sans rien demander.



Comme je l'ai dit, j'ai fait le ménage par le vide avant de l'installer. Et tu conviendras bien volontiers, qu'il n'est normal que le navigateur ignore des dossiers au moment de l'importation.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Comme je l'ai dit, j'ai fait le ménage par le vide avant de l'installer. Et tu conviendras bien volontiers, qu'il n'est normal que le navigateur ignore des dossiers au moment de l'importation.



Vu comme ça


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2008)

pour la dernière mouture, donc passage de la RC-3 à la v.3.0, j'ai tout viré avant de l'installer.
n'ayant qu'un Add-on, après installation, il est v.3.0 compatible... 

pour l'instant, je ne vois pas trop de différences entre la version Release et la définitive. 
la RC étant déjà stable, rapide et fluide...


----------



## rizoto (18 Juin 2008)

Les RC servent juste à la résolution de bugs.

En théorie il ne doit pas y avoir de différence entre la RC3 et la version finale


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Juin 2008)

En théorie, parce qu'en pratique je n'ai jamais eu le moindre problème avec les RC (ou même la bêta 5), et ça ne m'a pourtant pas empêché d'avoir quelques démêlés avec la version finale.


----------



## Jean40 (19 Juin 2008)

J'utilise Firefox, désormais 3, depuis plusieurs années notamment pour ses extensions et j'en suis très satisfait. Bien sûr Safari est plus rapide mais trop austère par rapport à Firefox. Je suis un adepte du logiciel libre, un peu par principe, également parce qu'ils sont évolutifs. Thunderbird, NeoOffice fonctionnent très bien et acquièrent peu à peu de nouvelles fonctionnalités quiu me plaisent.


----------



## miaou (19 Juin 2008)

personnellement je trouve Firefox 3 plus rapide que Safari


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juin 2008)

miaou a dit:


> personnellement je trouve Firefox 3 plus rapide que Safari


Un poil plus rapide. Mais je garde quand même Safari comme navigateur principal.


----------



## Php21 (19 Juin 2008)

miaou a dit:


> personnellement je trouve Firefox 3 plus rapide que Safari




moi aussi surtout sans adsl.


----------



## Macounette (19 Juin 2008)

J'étais une inconditionnelle de Safari 3 jusqu'à l'installation de cette v3 de Firefox. Le principal reproche que je faisais à FF - sa lenteur - semble avoir disparu. Maintenant, y'a toujours le souci de l'interprétation de certaines polices qui apparaissent trop petites à l'écran, mais un petit coup de cmd + shift + 1 résoud le problème.... 
Mes principaux plug-ins (Adblock, PicLens...) sont compatibles. C'est essentiel. 

Bref, Firefox 3 est passé en navigateur par défaut. Pour le moment du moins.


----------



## rizoto (19 Juin 2008)

Le seul truc un peu decevant, c'est l'affichage des favoris.

Sous safari, tu as le nom et l'adresse en entier.
Sous firefox tout est coupe



Sinon quelqu'un connait un plugin FF qui permettrait de rechercher les plus grosses pieces jointes dans gmail ?


----------



## Macounette (19 Juin 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Le seul truc un peu decevant, c'est l'affichage des favoris.
> 
> Sous safari, tu as le nom et l'adresse en entier.
> Sous firefox tout est coupe


Euh, si tu fais cmd + shift + B tu as la fenêtre des favoris qui s'affiche et là tu vois bien le nom et l'adresse en entier... ou alors j'ai rien compris  :rose: :rose:


----------



## iluro_64 (19 Juin 2008)

Depuis hier soir, donc, FF3 remplace FF2, mais n'a pas supplanté Safari (dans mon utilisation quotidienne . J'avais oublié de dire que j'attendais, dans la nouvelle mouture FF3, l'option "Navigation privée" de Safari. Mais celle-ci n'est pas encore implantée, et le sera peut-être plus tard.


----------



## Jerry Khan (19 Juin 2008)

5 bonnes raisons de pas utiliser FF:

1 - ne reprends pas les bookmarks du carnet d'apple
2 - pas d'acces au correcteur ortho d'OS X
3 - pas d'acces au trousseau d'OS X
4 - interface papier peint non native (cocoa c'est pas fait pour les chiens)
5 - ne gere pas les PDF (ha si mais ca marche pour 1 utilisateur sur 2 et encore faut savoir que ca existe).

S'il en faut 2 autres:

1 - test acid pas passé correctement par FF
2 - bouffe de la RAM

Bref, moi c'est Safari, Camino (qui a le moteur Gecko comme Firefox) voire Omniweb mais FF a quitté mon disque dur (en fait il est resté 2 minutes). Pas d'appli non-cocoa sur mon ordi (hormis 3 exceptions notables).


----------



## marcelpahud (19 Juin 2008)

Jerry Khan a dit:


> 5 bonnes raisons de pas utiliser FF:
> 
> 1 - ne reprends pas les bookmarks du carnet d'apple
> 2 - pas d'acces au correcteur ortho d'OS X
> ...



Ces 4 raisons ne n'en sont pas de bonnes... chez moi tous mes bookmarks safaris ont été transférés sans autres. Le correcteur d'ortho fonctionne sans autre. Et sous FF3 l'interface est nettement mieux intégrée, tu peux même facilement la faire ressembler à Safari... Le PDF est bien géré par le nouveau plugin (présenté aujourd'hui sur MacGé)



Jerry Khan a dit:


> S'il en faut 2 autres:
> 
> 1 - test acid pas passé correctement par FF
> 2 - bouffe de la RAM



Safari est pas bien meilleur au test acid. Et FF3 bouffe pas plus de ram qu'autre chose chez moi...

Peut-être parles-tu de FF2... dans ce cas, je peux être d'accord avec toi...


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2008)

C'est justement une des bonnes avancées de la 3, la ram&#8230; Mais c'est un troll (2 minutes).

Jète aussi ton Finder il est pas cocoa.


----------



## Jerry Khan (19 Juin 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> C'est justement une des bonnes avancées de la 3, la ram&#8230; Mais c'est un troll (2 minutes).
> 
> Jète aussi ton Finder il est pas cocoa.



J'ai ecrit "3 notables exceptions". 

ya des mouettes dans ton coin et tu marches les yeux levés au ciel ou quoi ?


----------



## Jerry Khan (19 Juin 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Ces 4 raisons ne n'en sont pas de bonnes... chez moi tous mes bookmarks safaris ont été transférés sans autres. Le correcteur d'ortho fonctionne sans autre. Et sous FF3 l'interface est nettement mieux intégrée, tu peux même facilement la faire ressembler à Safari... Le PDF est bien géré par le nouveau plugin (présenté aujourd'hui sur MacGé)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouiais ouais relis mes arguments et respecte les au lieu de chercher des "moi je moi je" en guise de réponse.


----------



## lifenight (19 Juin 2008)

Tu as ta vision des choses, sache que la variété est faite pour que chacun puisse utiliser ce qui lui convient le mieux, tout le monde n'utilise pas son navigateur de la même façon.

Mac os x est basé sur beaucoup de technologies open source, peut être pas par soucis d'ouverture mais pour proposer des techniques qui ont fait d'unix un environnement souple et sûr.

Firefox c'est un peu pareil, puis même s'il n'est pas en full cocoa, il n'empêche qu'ils ont bien bossé sur son intégration et sur sa gestion mémoire, je préfère qu'il soit en xul pour pouvoir utiliser les plugins qu'en cocoa et être amputé de sa principale qualité.


----------



## Meitek (19 Juin 2008)

pour ceux qui veulent un theme pour leur FF3 voila un excellent theme safari il est genial moi je l'utilise et on se croi sous safari ^^ vraiment beau


----------



## Jerry Khan (19 Juin 2008)

lifenight a dit:


> Tu as ta vision des choses, sache que la variété est faite pour que chacun puisse utiliser ce qui lui convient le mieux, tout le monde n'utilise pas son navigateur de la même façon.
> 
> Mac os x est basé sur beaucoup de technologies open source, peut être pas par soucis d'ouverture mais pour proposer des techniques qui ont fait d'unix un environnement souple et sûr.
> 
> Firefox c'est un peu pareil, puis même s'il n'est pas en full cocoa, il n'empêche qu'ils ont bien bossé sur son intégration et sur sa gestion mémoire, je préfère qu'il soit en xul pour pouvoir utiliser les plugins qu'en cocoa et être amputé de sa principale qualité.



Camino est open-source, Omniweb et Safari utilise un moteur open-source. 

Bref, l'opensource c'est bien, c'est appréciable sur beaucoup de projects mais ce n'est pas nécessaire synonyme de qualité ou d'innovation, loin de la.

Il suffit de voir le paquet d'appli pourries qui peuvent etre livrées sur une distrib Linux par exemple.


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2008)

Sauf que FireFox n'est pas pourri. Ne t'en déplaise.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juin 2008)

Meitek a dit:


> pour ceux qui veulent un theme pour leur FF3 voila un excellent theme safari il est genial moi je l'utilise et on se croi sous safari ^^ vraiment beau


Ce serait bien de nous mettre un lien. 

Moi, j'ai mis le thème GrApple Delicious (blue) qui lui donne un look Safari.


----------



## Grug (19 Juin 2008)

Jerry Khan a dit:


> 5 bonnes raisons de pas utiliser FF:
> 
> 1 - ne reprends pas les bookmarks du carnet d'apple
> 2 - pas d'acces au correcteur ortho d'OS X
> ...


en fait, c'est pas fait par apple quoi


----------



## Jerry Khan (19 Juin 2008)

Grug a dit:


> en fait, c'est pas fait par apple quoi



J'ignorais que Khtml, Camino, Omniweb etc etc étaient signés Apple.

T'es un bon toi !


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Juin 2008)

Je crois qu'on a compris que tu n'appréciais pas Firefox...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2008)

Jerry Khan a dit:


> 5 bonnes raisons de pas utiliser FF:
> (blablabla)



Mon trollounet, mon jerrykhanichou, toi ici? :love::love::love:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2008)

Bah un jour il verra des applis cocoa de merde.

Mais il aura une théorie fascinante là-dessus.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2008)

À propos de Cocoa et de Firefox : 


Firefox 3 for Mac OS X: Under the Hood
Gecko 1.9.1 Mac OS X Plans


----------



## Jerry Khan (20 Juin 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> À propos de Cocoa et de Firefox :
> 
> 
> Firefox 3 for Mac OS X: Under the Hood



Tu auras compris qu'on parle de gecko et de l'affichage des widgets SUR la page web....Et pas d'autre chose.

ha ben non t'as pas compris.


----------



## Jerry Khan (20 Juin 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Bah un jour il verra des applis cocoa de merde.
> 
> Mais il aura une théorie fascinante là-dessus.



Quelqu'un t'a dit le contraire le moustachu?


----------



## divoli (20 Juin 2008)

Je pense que l'on a compris ton message. Firefox, c'est de la m*rde. :sleep:
C'est d'ailleurs ce que pensent tous ceux qui l'utilisent. :sleep:


----------



## Grug (20 Juin 2008)

Jerry Khan a dit:


> J'ignorais que Khtml, Camino, Omniweb etc etc étaient signés Apple.
> T'es un bon toi !



Firefox est un navigateur, il est vrai pas forcement tout à fait standard aux canons mac osX, mais plutot rapide, efficace, et surtout réellement compatible avec "l'internet". Ce n'est peut être pas le must du top, mais il presente l'avantage sur tous les autres d'être rellement multiplateforme.
(d'ailleurs, même si ce n'est pas forcement le choix le plus "pur", c'est lui qu'on utilise d'abord quand on fait un site, et après on adapte pour le autres)
Safari, qui a beaucoup progressé il est vrai, me posait parfois des soucis avec certains sites, Camino, que j'ai utilisé longtemps, aussi.

Sinon, de façon moins objective, j'aime beaucoup le principe des extensions, certaines me facilitent bien la vie, bref son aspect ludique et pratique.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2008)

Jerry Khan a dit:


> T'es un bon toi !





Jerry Khan a dit:


> ha ben non t'as pas compris.





Jerry Khan a dit:


> Quelqu'un t'a dit le contraire le moustachu?



je ne suis pas un bon.
je n'ai rien compris.
je ne suis pas moustachu.

mais j'utilise Firefox 
et j'em...nerd personne avec ça.
et je reste courtois avec mes camarades.


.


----------



## etudiant69 (20 Juin 2008)

J'ai régulièrement à changer de paramètres réseaux. Avec Safari (et Camino) un clic dans le menu Pomme suffit.  Avec FireFox, il faut aller dans un sous-menu des préférences pour tout reparamétrer. :hein: Et ça, c'est rédhibitoire.


----------



## iluro_64 (20 Juin 2008)

Grug a dit:


> Firefox est un navigateur, il est vrai pas forcement tout à fait standard aux canons mac osX, mais plutot rapide, efficace, et surtout réellement compatible avec "l'internet". Ce n'est peut être pas le must du top, mais il presente l'avantage sur tous les autres d'être rellement multiplateforme.
> (d'ailleurs, même si ce n'est pas forcement le choix le plus "pur", c'est lui qu'on utilise d'abord quand on fait un site, et après on adapte pour le autres)
> Safari, qui a beaucoup progressé il est vrai, me posait parfois des soucis avec certains sites, Camino, que j'ai utilisé longtemps, aussi.
> 
> Sinon, de façon moins objective, j'aime beaucoup le principe des extensions, certaines me facilitent bien la vie, bref son aspect ludique et pratique.




Même si je n'utilise Firefox qu'en situation "d'incompatibilité" de Safari, je considère que son niveau "d'excellence" vaut bien celui de Safari. En fait, chacun trouve dans l'un ou dans l'autre ce qui correspond à son meilleur confort d'utilisation. FF3, de prime abord, a des caractéristiques ergonomiques tout à fait comparables à Safari. En profondeur, c'est un peu moins évident, car, FF3 "fouille" plus profondément les aspects de vie privée et de sécurité laissés au choix de l'utilisateur. Cela demande davantage de connaissance de l'internet. Quant au débat sur la performance pure, comme je l'ai déjà dit, c'est l'éternelle discussion sur le sexe des anges.

On peut s'amuser à comparer chaque fonction commune, c'est-à-dire chaque commande existant dans chaque navigateur. Sauf à rechercher quelque chose de très pointu et de très particulier, l'important est que ça existe plutôt que comment ça existe.

On n'en est quand même pas au point de comparer les mérites relatifs de Office 2008 et des Office précédents.

Pour l'usage que je fais d'internet, Safari me convient parfaitement en raison de sa simplicité d'emploi. Je ne le trouve pas mieux ou moins bien que FF3. Et, contrairement à ce que j'ai lu dans ce forum, j'ai récupéré tous les signets définis dans Safari en ordre de bataille dans FF3.

Quant aux problèmes d'incompatibilité vis à vis de l'internet que j'ai rencontrés sur Orange, je n'ai pas pu obtenir d'explication. En effet, lorsque je veux récupérer la facture de téléphonique de ma ligne fixe, pas de problème. Quand   je veux récupérer la facture de téléphonique de ma ligne internet, ça ne marche pas avec Safari, mais ça marche avec Firefox, que ce fut avec FF2 et maintenant FF3.

En conclusion, je dirai que les deux navigateurs se valent, et que chacun a ses avantages et ses inconvénients, et que cela n'est pas déterminant au détriment de "l'adversaire". Le choix d'utilisation courante est avant tout une question d'usage et de priorité que chacun fait de tel ou tel point particulier. Tel qu'il est, tout nu, FF3 me suffit autant que Safari. Peut-être changerai-je d'avis si je faisais une utilisation forcenée des plugs-in ! Je vais oser une comparaison : Pages et Word (sorti d'Office). Qui vaut mieux que l'autre ? Et pour quelle(s) raison(s) ?


----------



## tristelle (20 Juin 2008)

Moi j'aime bien les dernières nouveautés de FF MAIS un seul truc me dérange : l'effet escalier au scroll (pas de défilement continu), après Safari qui est un modèle de rapidité c'est vraiment gênant.
Et pourtant il m'a fallu 2 ans de mac pour me mettre à Safari, que je trouvais peu élaboré. Maintenant je ne peux plus m'en passer :rateau:


----------



## iluro_64 (20 Juin 2008)

tristelle a dit:


> Moi j'aime bien les dernières nouveautés de FF MAIS un seul truc me dérange : l'effet escalier au scroll (pas de défilement continu), après Safari qui est un modèle de rapidité c'est vraiment gênant.
> Et pourtant il m'a fallu 2 ans de mac pour me mettre à Safari, que je trouvais peu élaboré. Maintenant je ne peux plus m'en passer :rateau:




Dans FF3 - Voir dans > Préférences > Avancé. Les options de réglages à cocher dans Navigation permettent de régler finement ce problème.


----------



## Alex666 (20 Juin 2008)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Dans FF3 - Voir dans > Préférences > Avancé. Les options de réglages à cocher dans Navigation permettent de régler finement ce problème.



bien vu iluro

Le Défilement doux c'est bon ça

Essayez de scroller une page d'un coup avec la roulette et vous verrez qu'à l'arrivée (en bas ou haut de page) la vitesse de défilement se ralentie (c'est trop beau)  comme l'arrivée d'un ascenseur, ça te dépose en douceur j'adore:love:


----------



## tristelle (20 Juin 2008)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Dans FF3 - Voir dans > Préférences > Avancé. Les options de réglages à cocher dans Navigation permettent de régler finement ce problème.



Ca le fait toujours, cet effet escalier très désagréable. Et pourtant mon ordinateur ne rame pas un poil. (Et FF rend le ventilateur bruyant !)


----------



## divoli (20 Juin 2008)

tristelle a dit:


> Ca le fait toujours, cet effet escalier très désagréable. Et pourtant mon ordinateur ne rame pas un poil. (Et FF rend le ventilateur bruyant !)



Ca le fait uniquement avec Firefox ? Tu as quel ordinateur, celui indiqué dans ta signature ?

Ca me fait plus penser à un problème de carte graphique...


----------



## tristelle (20 Juin 2008)

Oui uniquement avec Firefox. Et ma carte graphique ne semble pas avoir de problème (je joue, je suis sur Photoshop, Illustrator et Indesign, et aucun soucis).


----------



## divoli (20 Juin 2008)

OK. Et c'est le thème par défaut que tu utilises, ou un thème particulier ?


----------



## tristelle (20 Juin 2008)

Oui uniquement avec Firefox. Et ma carte graphique ne semble pas avoir de problème (je joue, je suis sur Photoshop, Illustrator et Indesign, et aucun soucis).


----------



## divoli (20 Juin 2008)

:mouais:

Je te demandais si sur Firefox tu utilisais le thème par défaut.

Barre de Menu de Firefox / Outils / Modules complémentaires / Thèmes.

Certains thèmes peuvent entrainer des anomalies...


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (21 Juin 2008)

Firefox 2 ne m'avait pas du tout convaincu. Safari 3.0 m'a enchanté.
Firefox 3 par contre vient de devenir mon navigateur par défaut.
Essayé et adopté.


----------



## tristelle (21 Juin 2008)

Lol je sais pas pourquoi ça a posté 2 fois mon message, c'est étrange, 

Oui, c'est le thème par défaut, et aucun plugin


----------



## Alex666 (21 Juin 2008)

bizarre Tristelle j'ai la "même" config que toi hormis le fait que je suis sur Tiger, mais chez moi FF3 c'est une bombe et question ventilo je savais même pas que y'en avait un 

pour info , prosc à 62°, ventilo à 1800 tr/min pépère quoi


----------



## Grug (23 Juin 2008)

Photos prises il y a 2 jours au jardin des plantes (Paris) où ce petit animal est répertorié comme suit :







Et dans ce genre d'endroit, ça fait plus penser à un paresseux :affraid:  qu'à un renard. ​


----------



## divoli (23 Juin 2008)

Disons qu'on a l'impression que c'est un renard qui s'est tapé tout le poulailler.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2008)

je n'ai pas vu de grand changement entre firefox 2 et 3

la facon dont la barre de navigation memorise les sites deja visites est pas toujours tres pratique sous la version 3


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Juin 2008)

Grug a dit:


> (photo)​
> Photos prises il y a 2 jours au jardin des plantes (Paris) où ce petit animal est répertorié comme suit :
> 
> 
> ...



Le nom anglais (firefox) est une traduction littérale de son surnom chinois (&#28779;&#29392.


----------



## divoli (23 Juin 2008)

Parce qu'il y a des renards, en Chine ?


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Juin 2008)

Seulement un panda roux.


----------



## divoli (23 Juin 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Seulement un panda roux.



C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait. Donc je ne vois pas comment ce nom pourrait être la traduction littérale d'un animal (le renard) qui n'existe pas en Chine. 

Bien que ce panda, lui, se trouve bien sur le continent asiatique.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2008)

Apparemment le renard existe en Chine et au Japon.


----------



## divoli (23 Juin 2008)

Tiens, pendant que l'on en est à la minute culturelle et au flood en aparté, souvenons-nous de ce spot il y a quelques années...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

la vache, le plus mauvais spot jamais realise


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait. Donc je ne vois pas comment ce nom pourrait être la traduction littérale d'un animal (le renard) qui n'existe pas en Chine.
> 
> Bien que ce panda, lui, se trouve bien sur le continent asiatique.



C'est le surnom que donnent les chinois au panda roux.


----------



## skystef (24 Juin 2008)

Je n'ai jamais aimé Firefox sous Mac OS. Même dans sa version trois, je le trouve moche, lourd et comme je ne me sert pas des extensions je garde l'ami Safari. Je m'en sert juste quand un site ne passe pas sous "l'Apple Browser"


----------



## Alex666 (24 Juin 2008)

skystef a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais aimé Firefox sous Mac OS. Même dans sa version trois, je le trouve moche, lourd et comme je ne me sert pas des extensions je garde l'ami Safari. Je m'en sert juste quand un site ne passe pas sous "l'Apple Browser"



moche c'est une histoire de gout mais la version trois de base ressemble en un peux plus ronde et donc moins plate à safari, pour ce qui est de la lourdeur je pense que tu ne l'as pas essayé, il est Pu.... de réactif le firefox et tellement compatible... je t'encourage à faire un test sur 1 semaine avec tes sites préférés et les autres, tu seras surement plus objectif même si safari te convient mieux


----------



## divoli (24 Juin 2008)

skystef a dit:


> Même dans sa version trois, je le trouve moche, lourd



"Moche", c'est un argument qui ne tient pas, il existe une multitude de thèmes à disposition et il y en a pour tous les gouts (quoi que pour le moment il faut attendre un peu pour en avoir beaucoup compatibles FF3).
Alors que si l'on aime pas le look tristounet de Safari, on a pas trop le choix.

"Lourd", je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de lourd dans Firefox...


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2008)

Essaie-le sur un G4/550Mhz


----------



## Jerry Khan (24 Juin 2008)

moi ce qui me fait pleurer c'est quand on veut customiser la barre d'outil de FF (clic droit dessus)......c'est là ou l'on s'aperçoit du château en carton pate que c'est sous OS X.

Emouvant.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2008)

Chez moi la manip' que tu décris et que je viens de tester sur ton conseil  marche comme un charme.


----------



## Grug (24 Juin 2008)

skystef a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais aimé Firefox sous Mac OS. Même dans sa version trois, je le trouve moche, lourd et comme je ne me sert pas des extensions je garde l'ami Safari. Je m'en sert juste quand un site ne passe pas sous "l'Apple Browser"


 ben oui, en ça au moins il est indispensable.


----------



## Grug (24 Juin 2008)

Jerry Khan a dit:


> moi ce qui me fait pleurer c'est quand on veut customiser la barre d'outil de FF (clic droit dessus)......c'est là ou l'on s'aperçoit du château en carton pate que c'est sous OS X.
> 
> Emouvant.


 

ben oui, en même temps si tu fais la même chose sous safari, tu as la même chose, sauf que tu ne peux pas jouer avec les extensions.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2008)

et pour les extensions


----------



## richard-deux (25 Juin 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Essaie-le sur un G4/550Mhz



Effectivement, FF3 est lourd sur un G4/*800*Mhz. 

En revanche, ce que j'apprécie c'est lorsque je ne veux pas charger une page complète d'un blog ou de MySpace, FF arrête le chargement alors qu'avec Safari, il est presque impossible de faire cette manip sans avoir la roue multicolore ou sans que Safari ne réponde plus et au pire sans que safari quitte inopinément.

Quand je fais "interrompre le chargement" sur Firefox, il me le fait. 

Sinon, je préfère Safari pour une utilisation quotidienne.


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> "Lourd", je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de lourd dans Firefox...


 
Tout ces f c'est un peu lourd non ? ffffirreefffox


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2008)

Question mémoire il semble bien se placer :
Slashdot | Real-World Firefox 3 Memory Usage Leads the Field


----------



## Lizandre (25 Juin 2008)

FF3, c'est pas mal. De toute façon, il est indispensable pour fonctionner avec google docs + gears, alors =)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2008)

richarddeux a dit:


> Effectivement, FF3 est lourd sur un G4/*800*Mhz.



Hein  Sur le G4/800 (756 Mo de ram) de mon papa, il éclate la version précédente et est aussi rapide que Safari. Puis lui au moins il arrive à se connecter sur cette merde de site de hotmail sans problèmes.


----------



## grovo (25 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,
à chaque fois que je redémarre mon mac, je dois réinstaller firefox sinon il refuse de démarrer. Par contre quitter FF et le relancer fonctionne.
J'ai essayé plein de trucs (virer les préfs...) mais rien.

... et j'ai un problème similaire avec itunes.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution ?


----------



## Zyrol (25 Juin 2008)

Merci de rester dans le sujet, qui a pour but, je le rappelle : 

_"avoir une opinion partagée et constructive sur le sujet épineux des navigateurs internet"_

je m'en vais faire du ménage dans les posts...


----------



## divoli (25 Juin 2008)

grovo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> à chaque fois que je redémarre mon mac, je dois réinstaller firefox sinon il refuse de démarrer. Par contre quitter FF et le relancer fonctionne.
> J'ai essayé plein de trucs (virer les préfs...) mais rien.
> 
> ...



J'ai l'impression que tu les lances à chaque fois à partir d'une image disque, sans les avoir réellement installées.

Pour info...


----------



## richard-deux (26 Juin 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Hein  Sur le G4/800 (756 Mo de ram) de mon papa, il éclate la version précédente et est aussi rapide que Safari. Puis lui au moins il arrive à se connecter sur cette merde de site de hotmail sans problèmes.



Je n'ai que 512 de Ram, c'est peut-être pour cela que je le trouve "lourd".


----------



## grovo (26 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> J'ai l'impression que tu les lances à chaque fois à partir d'une image disque, sans les avoir réellement installées.



Bah non, je l'installe (j'ouvre l'image, je glisse FF dans mon dossier Apps en écrasant le précédent...) Donc Firefox 3, pour l'instant, pour moi... c'est pas le top.


----------



## Alex666 (14 Juillet 2008)

Je reprends ici un post esseulé sur le forum pour l'attribuer à notre discussion concernant les nouveauté apportés par FF3



Makhno a dit:


> Salut à tous !
> 
> Bon, c'est un petit message qui ne pose pas de question mais qui vient d'une autre zone du forum et pourrait intéresser certains d'entre vous, ici, dans Internet et Réseaux.
> 
> ...



Merci Makhno, autant le rajout de moteur de recherche existe depuis un moment autant je ne connaissait pas les raccourcis permettant d'y accéder rapidement, encore une victoire du renard


----------



## fvilers (14 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis un switcher récent (moins d'un mois) et j'ai décidé d'utiliser Firefox, sans avoir d'avis sur Safari. Simplement, pour les extensions. Etant développeur (web entre autres), une extension comme Firebug est vraiment géniale.

De plus, je syncrhonise mes bookmarks entre plusieurs machines sur mes différents lieux de travail en utilisant FoxMarks. J'aurais aimé le faire aussi avec Safari mais .Mac et maintenant MobileMe ne sont pas gratuits...

Par contre, je serai bientot utilisateur d'iPhone et je pense que je ne pourrai pas synchroniser mes favoris avec la version de Safari qui est embarquée. Enfin, à voir à l'usage


----------



## Spock (14 Juillet 2008)

J'utilise les deux, je trouve Firefox 3 bien meilleur que le 2. Mais point de vue compatibilité, contrairement à Safari, Firefox n'arrive toujours pas à afficher les images de certains sites (par ex. www.istockphoto.com). Ce que j'apprécie aussi dans Safari, c'est l'affichage des pdf dans le navigateur; avec Firefox, il faut les télécharger avant de pouvoir les visualiser dans Acrobat :-( 

Pour résumer, j'utilise Firefox plus courament principalement pour cette fonctionalité qui permet de récupérer la dernière session, mais je ne le trouve pas encore au point pour les raisons mentionnées plus haut. Par contre, il me semble que Firefox 3 est plus rapide que Safari, ce qui serait une raison supplémentaire de l'utiliser


----------



## rizoto (14 Juillet 2008)

Avant FF3, C'etait en  5% du temps sous FF2 (ebay) et 95% sous safari

Apres quelques semaines d'utilisation , je dois utiliser FF3 20% du temps.

J'aime bien utiliser les deux sans savoir pourquoi.

Par contre j'aimerai bien trouver un plug-in ou un soft qui permette de synchroniser automatiquement les favoris.


----------



## fvilers (14 Juillet 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Par contre j'aimerai bien trouver un plug-in ou un soft qui permette de synchroniser automatiquement les favoris.



http://www.foxmarks.com/


----------



## rizoto (14 Juillet 2008)

fvilers a dit:


> http://www.foxmarks.com/


 
Il fonctionne avec safari et firefox?


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Juillet 2008)

Nan, il synchronise seulement les signets de Firefox (pratique quand il est présent sur plusieurs ordinateurs).


----------



## rizoto (14 Juillet 2008)

Il y a bookit mais il ne fonctionne pas avec firefox 3


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Juillet 2008)

Ca viendra probablement plus tard, dans une prochaine version.


----------



## qsdfg (14 Juillet 2008)

J'utilise FF3 avec Tiger mac intel, car j'aime la façon de *gérer les onglets*, alors que Safari, c'est un peu une loterie  , même avec la combinaison clavier ce n'est pas toujours un nouvel onglet mais une nouvelle fenêtre comme sur IE. Et c'est pour cette principale raison que j'utilise FF.

Mais je n'aime pas la façon de gérer les mots de passe  , sans passer par le trousseau :mouais: spécifiquement mac et qui mémorise tout même en dehors d'internet, alors que FF ne s'occupe que d'internet (normal) et la confidentialité est très moyenne (sauf à mettre un mot de passe et là, ça devient une usine à gaz ). Cependant je comprends que FF doive fonctionner aussi sur d'autres systèmes, donc c'est un pis aller.




Jerry Khan a dit:


> 5 bonnes raisons de pas utiliser FF:
> 
> 1 - ne reprends pas les bookmarks du carnet d'apple
> 2 - pas d'acces au correcteur ortho d'OS X
> ...



* Le *test Acid3* peut être de 100/100 avec Safari  mais je ne sais pas régler Safari (3) pour qu'il le fasse  . http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/test-acid3-kezako-226787.html

* Firefox est très fort pour séduire grace à l'esthétisme à la Safari
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/130160/firefox-3.0-rc1-habille-en-tenue-de-safari/



Alex666 a dit:


> tu as raison, je pense que c'est une des avancées majeure de la nouvelle version, spotlight intégré à ton navigateur comment ne pas y avoir pensé plus tôt
> 
> tout simplement Génial



Je ne pense pas que ce soit un progrès en matière de sécurité. Avec Spotlight tout se passe en interne, rien ne sort du mac, là avec FF ce n'est plus le cas, et même si une certaine confidentialité est annoncé, doutes quand même :mouais:



darkbeno a dit:


> J'utilise Firefox en navigateur principal depuis quelques mois, avant c'était Safari. J'ai maintenant Firefox en navigateur par défaut, car je le trouve supérieur à Safari sur plusieurs points :
> 
> - les modules complémentaires, qui permettent de réellement personnaliser le navigateur. J'ai installé par exemple le module "no script" et c'est vraiment génial.
> 
> ...



Les modules complémentaires sont d'un grand confort et service, alors que Safari étant un système fermé, il y a moins de choix, mais en terme de sécurité, il est meilleur, car garanti par Apple. 

En conclusion, 2 navigateurs sont nécessaires car il y a parfois problème, et pour moi c'est FF3 et Safari que j'aimerais bien mieux régler.


----------

